#  > Business & Commerce >  > Premium Partners >  > Macy's Camera Shop >  >  FS: GoPro Products at MACYS Banilad and APM Mall Branch

## MacysCameraShop

HERO Cameras

HERO4 Black Edition  Standard PHP 25,990.00 (Discounts if paid in CASH)
HERO4 Silver Edition PHP 20,990.00 (Discounts if paid in CASH)
HERO PHP 7,990.00 (Discounts if paid in CASH)

GoPro Accessories

GoPro LCD Touch BacPac PHP 4,890.00
GoPro Battery BacPac 3.0 for Hero 4 PHP 2,990.00
GoPro Dog Mount Fetch (Dog Harness) PHP 2,890.00
GoPro Sportsman Mount Gun-Rod-Bow PHP 3,490.00
GoPro Wi-Fi Remote PHP 4,400.00
GoPro Battery BacPac PHP 2,890.00
GoPro Jaw Flex Clamp PHP 2,590.00
GoPro Gooseneck PHP 1,260.00
GoPro 3-Way Grip|Arm|Tripod PHP 4,890.00
GoPro Blackout Housing PHP 3,190.00
Grab Bag of Mounts PHP 890.00
GoPro Curved + Flat Adhesive Mounts PHP 890.00
GoPro Front Mount PHP 630.00
GoPro The Frame Mount PHP 1,990.00
GoPro The Frame (Version 2) PHP 2,360.00
GoPro Side Mount PHP 690.00
GoPro NVG Mount PHP 1,440.00
GoPro Chest Mount Harness Chesty PHP 1,890.00
GoPro Junior Chesty PHP 1,890.00
GoPro Handlebar Seatpost Mount PHP 990.00
GoPro Vented Helmet Strap Mount PHP 730.00
GoPro Head Strap + Quick Clip PHP 990.00
GoPro Roll Bar Mount PHP 1,390.00
GoPro Suction Cup Mount PHP 1,890.00
GoPro Tripod Mount PHP 550.00
GoPro Camera Tether PHP 860.00
GoPro Surfboard Mounts PHP 990.00
GoPro Wi-Fi Attachment Keys + Rings PHP 890.00
GoPro Wi-Fi Remote Mounting Kit PHP 860.00
GoPro Wi-Fi Remote Charging Cable PHP 1,890.00
GoPro Standard Replacement Housing PHP 2,490.00
GoPro HERO 3 Replacement Housing PHP 2,490.00
GoPro HERO 3 Wrist Housing PHP 2,490.00
GoPro HERO 3 Skeleton Housing PHP 2,490.00
GoPro Floaty Backdoor PHP 990.00
GoPro Lens Replacement Kit PHP 960.00
GoPro Caps and Doors PHP 720.00
GoPro Anti-Fog Inserts PHP 750.00
GoPro HERO3 Composite Cable PHP 990.00
GoPro HERO3 HDMI Cable PHP 1,440.00
GoPro HERO3 Combo Cable PHP 1,920.00
GoPro HERO3 3.5mm Mic Adaptor PHP 990.00
GoPro Mic Stand Adapter PHP 960.00
GoPro Auto Charger PHP 1,390.00
GoPro Wall Charger PHP 1,920.00
GoPro HD HERO & HD HERO2 Rechargeable Li-Ion Battery PHP 1,100.00
GoPro HERO3 Rechargeable Battery PHP 1,490.00
GoPro Dual Battery Charger PHP 1,990.00
GoPro Bag Pak PHP 990.00
GoPro Protective Lens PHP 1,090.00
GoPro Protective Lens + Cover PHP 1,290.00
GoPro Wi-fi Combo Kit PHP 5,500.00

LIGHTS

Knog Qudos LED  P3990

OTHER ACCESSORIES

Handle Bar Mount for Bike PHP 350.00
Motorbike Roll Bar PHP 450.00
Thumb Knob Kit PHP 250.00
Tripod Mount Adapter PHP 250.00
Arm/Wrist Belt PHP 600.00
Head Strap with Chin Belt PHP 400.00
9cm Suction Cup + Tripod Mount PHP 400.00
Shoulder Strap PHP 550.00
Red Lens Protect Cover PHP 750.00
Red Lens Protect Cover PHP 750.00
Clamp for Bike + Tripod Mount PHP 450.00
Small Black Box PHP 650.00
Medium Black Box PHP 750.00
Big Black Box PHP 850.00
Small Camouflage Box PHP 700.00
Medium Camo Box PHP 800.00
Big Camo Box PHP 900.00
Waterproof Black Case PHP 1,800.00
Waterproof Orange Case PHP 1,800.00
Battery Charger for Gopro Hero 3/3+ PHP 550.00
Battery for Gopro Hero 3/3+ PHP 500.00
Waterproof Housing Hero3+ PHP 1,590.00
Waterproof Housing Hero3 PHP 1,390.00

Removu R1 LCD/Remote  P5990

SpGadget Remote Pole 23″ PHP 3,700.00
SpGadget Remote Pole 39″ PHP 4,300.00
SpGadget POV Pole 19″ PHP 2,900.00
SpGadget POV Pole 36″ PHP 3,400.00
SpGadget Dive Buoy PHP 2,600.00
SpGadget Swivel Arm Mount PHP 1,400.00
SpGadget POV Aqua Case PHP 2,500.00
SpGadget POV Case Small (220 x 170 x 68 mm) PHP 2,100.00
SpGadget POV Case Small (Camouflage and Skull Design) PHP 2,300.00
SpGadget POV Case Large (330 x 220 x 68 mm) PHP 3,100.00

GoPole Grenade Grip PHP 1,350.00
GoPole Reach PHP 3,400.00
GoPole Evo PHP 2,100.00
GoScope Clutch PHP 1,500.00
GoScope Extreme PHP 3,4000.00
GoScope Original PHP 2,700.00

Quickpod Explorer II  PHP 2,650.00

Wasabi Hero 3 Battery Pack (2 batts, wall/car charger) PHP 1,980.00
Wasabi Hero 3 Battery Pack (2 batts, DUAL wall/car charger) PHP 2,000.00
iLion Hero 4 Battery  P850


Polar Pro SwitchBlade 3+ Red/Macro- PHP 3,500.00
PolarPro Aqua 3+ Filter (Red, Magenta, Green)- PHP 1,450.00

RL-GP39 EVA Case  P600
RL-GP41 Silicone Case  P580
RL-GP46 Floaty  P400
RL-GP55 Monopole with Tripod Mount  P1200
RL-GP56 Tripod Mount with Thumb Knob  P360
RL-GP61 Suction Cup Mount with Tripod Mount  P750
RL-GP83 EVA Collecting Box  P900
RL-GP90 Light Weight Head Strap Mount  P800
RL-GP92 360 Helmet Mount  P990

SandMarc Pole Black Edition  P2180
SandMarc Carbon Grip  P1900
SandMarc Armor Bag  P2250
SandMarc Thumbscrew  P900
SandMarc Tripod Mount  P900
SandMarc Floaty  P820
SandMarc Antifog Inserts  P690
SandMarc Active Case  P2180

The Original Handle +  P2180
The Original Handle PRO +  P3180

Steadicam Curve (Black, Blue, Red)  P4995

WARRANTY

(1) GoPro cameras are covered by 1year Parts and Service Warranty from GoPro. This warranty does not cover misuse, abuse, unauthorized modifications, normal wear and tear and external causes such as acts of nature.
(2) Water damage is not part of the warranty of GoPro. In case of water damage, whatever the cause may be (including waterproof housing leakage), or out-of-warranty requests, the end-user must contact GoPro directly at http://gopro.com/contact?force-contact-form and GoPro will give detailed instructions on what to do.
(3) For in-warranty concerns, end-users are requested to directly contact iFix/GoPro Service Center;

Attention to: Mr. Russel Siapno  iFix Customer Service Officer
Email: service@ifix.com.ph

iFix Center Inc.
4 United Street, Brgy. Kapitolyo,
Pasig City, Philippines 1600
Tel. #+63(2) 689.5280 to 99
Cel #: 0949-7199908 / 0927-5607676

thanks,



*MACYS Camera Shop - Banilad Branch*
A.S. Fortuna St., Banilad, Mandaue City, Cebu
(in between Volvo and Hyundai Cebu)
0922-85-MACYS / 0922-85-62297 / 418-1008
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Saturday)*

*MACYS Photo Video Store - APM Mall Branch*
APM Mall (Across SM City Cebu, Beside LBC),
A. Soriano Avenue, Cebu Port Centre,
Cebu North Reclamation Area Cebu City
0923-36-65386 / (032) 266-7725
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Sunday)*

Website: www.macyscamerashop.com
eMail: inquiry@macyscamerashop.com
FB: Like us at Macys Camera Shop
Skype: sales.macyscamerashop



*Credit Card Payments accepted!!!*  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## tide

do you offer 12monts 0% interest? how bout hero4? thanks

----------


## MacysCameraShop

> do you offer 12monts 0% interest? how bout hero4? thanks


yes sir we do  :Smiley:  pls get in touch with us on details below  :Smiley:  thanks

Macys Camera Shop – Banilad Branch
A.S. Fortuna St., Banilad, Mandaue City, Cebu
(in between Volvo Cebu and Hyundai Cebu)
0922-85-MACYS / 0922-85-62297 / (032) 418-1008
Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday – Saturday)

MACYS Photo-Video Store APM Mall Branch
APM Mall (Across SM City Cebu; Beside LBC),
A. Soriano Avenue, Cebu Port Centre,
Cebu North Reclamation Area Cebu City
0923-36-65386 / (032) 266-7725
Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday-Sunday)

Untitled Document
eMail: inquiry@macyscamerashop.com
FB: macyscebu
Skype: sales.macyscamerashop
Instagram: macyscamerashop
Hashtag: #macyscamerashop

----------


## MacysCameraShop

HERO Cameras

HERO4 Black Edition  Standard PHP 25,990.00 (Discounts if paid in CASH)
HERO4 Silver Edition PHP 20,990.00 (Discounts if paid in CASH)
HERO PHP 7,990.00 (Discounts if paid in CASH)

GoPro Accessories

GoPro LCD Touch BacPac PHP 4,890.00
GoPro Battery BacPac 3.0 for Hero 4 PHP 2,990.00
GoPro Dog Mount Fetch (Dog Harness) PHP 2,890.00
GoPro Sportsman Mount Gun-Rod-Bow PHP 3,490.00
GoPro Wi-Fi Remote PHP 4,400.00
GoPro Battery BacPac PHP 2,890.00
GoPro Jaw Flex Clamp PHP 2,590.00
GoPro Gooseneck PHP 1,260.00
GoPro 3-Way Grip|Arm|Tripod PHP 4,890.00
GoPro Blackout Housing PHP 3,190.00
Grab Bag of Mounts PHP 890.00
GoPro Curved + Flat Adhesive Mounts PHP 890.00
GoPro Front Mount PHP 630.00
GoPro The Frame Mount PHP 1,990.00
GoPro The Frame (Version 2) PHP 2,360.00
GoPro Side Mount PHP 690.00
GoPro NVG Mount PHP 1,440.00
GoPro Chest Mount Harness Chesty PHP 1,890.00
GoPro Junior Chesty PHP 1,890.00
GoPro Handlebar Seatpost Mount PHP 990.00
GoPro Vented Helmet Strap Mount PHP 730.00
GoPro Head Strap + Quick Clip PHP 990.00
GoPro Roll Bar Mount PHP 1,390.00
GoPro Suction Cup Mount PHP 1,890.00
GoPro Tripod Mount PHP 550.00
GoPro Camera Tether PHP 860.00
GoPro Surfboard Mounts PHP 990.00
GoPro Wi-Fi Attachment Keys + Rings PHP 890.00
GoPro Wi-Fi Remote Mounting Kit PHP 860.00
GoPro Wi-Fi Remote Charging Cable PHP 1,890.00
GoPro Standard Replacement Housing PHP 2,490.00
GoPro HERO 3 Replacement Housing PHP 2,490.00
GoPro HERO 3 Wrist Housing PHP 2,490.00
GoPro HERO 3 Skeleton Housing PHP 2,490.00
GoPro Floaty Backdoor PHP 990.00
GoPro Lens Replacement Kit PHP 960.00
GoPro Caps and Doors PHP 720.00
GoPro Anti-Fog Inserts PHP 750.00
GoPro HERO3 Composite Cable PHP 990.00
GoPro HERO3 HDMI Cable PHP 1,440.00
GoPro HERO3 Combo Cable PHP 1,920.00
GoPro HERO3 3.5mm Mic Adaptor PHP 990.00
GoPro Mic Stand Adapter PHP 960.00
GoPro Auto Charger PHP 1,390.00
GoPro Wall Charger PHP 1,920.00
GoPro HD HERO & HD HERO2 Rechargeable Li-Ion Battery PHP 1,100.00
GoPro HERO3 Rechargeable Battery PHP 1,490.00
GoPro Dual Battery Charger PHP 1,990.00
GoPro Bag Pak PHP 990.00
GoPro Protective Lens PHP 1,090.00
GoPro Protective Lens + Cover PHP 1,290.00
GoPro Wi-fi Combo Kit PHP 5,500.00

LIGHTS

Knog Qudos LED  P3990

OTHER ACCESSORIES

Handle Bar Mount for Bike PHP 350.00
Motorbike Roll Bar PHP 450.00
Thumb Knob Kit PHP 250.00
Tripod Mount Adapter PHP 250.00
Arm/Wrist Belt PHP 600.00
Head Strap with Chin Belt PHP 400.00
9cm Suction Cup + Tripod Mount PHP 400.00
Shoulder Strap PHP 550.00
Red Lens Protect Cover PHP 750.00
Red Lens Protect Cover PHP 750.00
Clamp for Bike + Tripod Mount PHP 450.00
Small Black Box PHP 650.00
Medium Black Box PHP 750.00
Big Black Box PHP 850.00
Small Camouflage Box PHP 700.00
Medium Camo Box PHP 800.00
Big Camo Box PHP 900.00
Waterproof Black Case PHP 1,800.00
Waterproof Orange Case PHP 1,800.00
Battery Charger for Gopro Hero 3/3+ PHP 550.00
Battery for Gopro Hero 3/3+ PHP 500.00
Waterproof Housing Hero3+ PHP 1,590.00
Waterproof Housing Hero3 PHP 1,390.00

Removu R1 LCD/Remote  P5990

SpGadget Remote Pole 23″ PHP 3,700.00
SpGadget Remote Pole 39″ PHP 4,300.00
SpGadget POV Pole 19″ PHP 2,900.00
SpGadget POV Pole 36″ PHP 3,400.00
SpGadget Dive Buoy PHP 2,600.00
SpGadget Swivel Arm Mount PHP 1,400.00
SpGadget POV Aqua Case PHP 2,500.00
SpGadget POV Case Small (220 x 170 x 68 mm) PHP 2,100.00
SpGadget POV Case Small (Camouflage and Skull Design) PHP 2,300.00
SpGadget POV Case Large (330 x 220 x 68 mm) PHP 3,100.00

GoPole Grenade Grip PHP 1,350.00
GoPole Reach PHP 3,400.00
GoPole Evo PHP 2,100.00
GoScope Clutch PHP 1,500.00
GoScope Extreme PHP 3,4000.00
GoScope Original PHP 2,700.00

Quickpod Explorer II  PHP 2,650.00

Wasabi Hero 3 Battery Pack (2 batts, wall/car charger) PHP 1,980.00
Wasabi Hero 3 Battery Pack (2 batts, DUAL wall/car charger) PHP 2,000.00
iLion Hero 4 Battery  P850


Polar Pro SwitchBlade 3+ Red/Macro- PHP 3,500.00
PolarPro Aqua 3+ Filter (Red, Magenta, Green)- PHP 1,450.00

RL-GP39 EVA Case  P600
RL-GP41 Silicone Case  P580
RL-GP46 Floaty  P400
RL-GP55 Monopole with Tripod Mount  P1200
RL-GP56 Tripod Mount with Thumb Knob  P360
RL-GP61 Suction Cup Mount with Tripod Mount  P750
RL-GP83 EVA Collecting Box  P900
RL-GP90 Light Weight Head Strap Mount  P800
RL-GP92 360 Helmet Mount  P990

SandMarc Pole Black Edition  P2180
SandMarc Carbon Grip  P1900
SandMarc Armor Bag  P2250
SandMarc Thumbscrew  P900
SandMarc Tripod Mount  P900
SandMarc Floaty  P820
SandMarc Antifog Inserts  P690
SandMarc Active Case  P2180

The Original Handle +  P2180
The Original Handle PRO +  P3180

Steadicam Curve (Black, Blue, Red)  P4995

WARRANTY

(1) GoPro cameras are covered by 1year Parts and Service Warranty from GoPro. This warranty does not cover misuse, abuse, unauthorized modifications, normal wear and tear and external causes such as acts of nature.
(2) Water damage is not part of the warranty of GoPro. In case of water damage, whatever the cause may be (including waterproof housing leakage), or out-of-warranty requests, the end-user must contact GoPro directly at http://gopro.com/contact?force-contact-form and GoPro will give detailed instructions on what to do.
(3) For in-warranty concerns, end-users are requested to directly contact iFix/GoPro Service Center;

Attention to: Mr. Russel Siapno  iFix Customer Service Officer
Email: service@ifix.com.ph

iFix Center Inc.
4 United Street, Brgy. Kapitolyo,
Pasig City, Philippines 1600
Tel. #+63(2) 689.5280 to 99
Cel #: 0949-7199908 / 0927-5607676

thanks,



*MACYS Camera Shop - Banilad Branch*
A.S. Fortuna St., Banilad, Mandaue City, Cebu
(in between Volvo and Hyundai Cebu)
0922-85-MACYS / 0922-85-62297 / 418-1008
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Saturday)*

*MACYS Photo Video Store - APM Mall Branch*
APM Mall (Across SM City Cebu, Beside LBC),
A. Soriano Avenue, Cebu Port Centre,
Cebu North Reclamation Area Cebu City
0923-36-65386 / (032) 266-7725
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Sunday)*

Website: www.macyscamerashop.com
eMail: inquiry@macyscamerashop.com
FB: Like us at Macys Camera Shop
Skype: sales.macyscamerashop



*Credit Card Payments accepted!!!*  :Thumbs Up:

----------


## kloy

Do you still have HERO3+ Black? Hm?

Tnx

----------


## darthskroder

> yes sir we do  pls get in touch with us on details below  thanks
> 
> Macys Camera Shop – Banilad Branch
> A.S. Fortuna St., Banilad, Mandaue City, Cebu
> (in between Volvo Cebu and Hyundai Cebu)
> 0922-85-MACYS / 0922-85-62297 / (032) 418-1008
> Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday – Saturday)
> 
> MACYS Photo-Video Store APM Mall Branch
> ...


12 months with 0% sounds too good to be true for a Hero4! UPPPPPPP!!!

----------


## xxxancientxxx

boss recommend lang ko ha?  :Smiley:  may nice if kada list sa imong items kay naay picture below  :Smiley: 
kay dli tanan like me ang kahibaw if unsay porma sa imong gbaligya  :Smiley:

----------


## darthskroder

> boss recommend lang ko ha?  may nice if kada list sa imong items kay naay picture below 
> kay dli tanan like me ang kahibaw if unsay porma sa imong gbaligya


Sa kadaghang accessories for sale, mutaas pag ayo ang thread. 

If wala ka kibaw unsa'y nawng anang gipamaligya sa Macy's, pwede raman gud na ma-google.

----------


## xxxancientxxx

> Sa kadaghang accessories for sale, mutaas pag ayo ang thread. 
> 
> If wala ka kibaw unsa'y nawng anang gipamaligya sa Macy's, pwede raman gud na ma-google.


tnx boss... pinamay sad kaau ka! tsk tsk tsk... mas maau jd if naay (pix,name,price) para friendly sa buyers...  :Cheesy:  ang TS wala ni strong ikaw man nuoy ni strong! lol

- - - Updated - - -




> Sa kadaghang accessories for sale, mutaas pag ayo ang thread. 
> 
> If wala ka kibaw unsa'y nawng anang gipamaligya sa Macy's, pwede raman gud na ma-google.


pagkat-on ug respeto sa usa ka forumer boss... respect! suggestion raman na akoa...

----------


## darthskroder

> tnx boss... pinamay sad kaau ka! tsk tsk tsk... mas maau jd if naay (pix,name,price) para friendly sa buyers...  ang TS wala ni strong ikaw man nuoy ni strong! lol
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> pagkat-on ug respeto sa usa ka forumer boss... respect! suggestion raman na akoa...


Asa'y wala'y respeto ani nga reply? "Sa kadaghang accessories for sale, mutaas pag ayo ang thread. 

If wala ka kibaw unsa'y nawng anang gipamaligya sa Macy's, pwede raman gud na ma-google."

Tawaga ang mga moderator ug pasabta ko asa dapita ang wala'y respeto ana. If they can point it out, I'll edit it. For the meantime, I won't retract my statement.

If you're gonna take it negatively, wa nako'y mabuhat ana.  :Smiley:

----------


## radiostar

hi naa moy available na dome?

----------


## AggreXor

wala ghpon mo boss gopro hero4 silver?

----------


## AggreXor

Got our Hero4Silver gahapon sa hapon sa APMall.  :Smiley:  Salamat Macy's!

----------


## zairon1988

2014 pa last update, same price raba gihapon karon ang mga items boss? Thanks

pila ang price sa gopro 4 black if i cash sya?  :Smiley:

----------


## AggreXor

> 2014 pa last update, same price raba gihapon karon ang mga items boss? Thanks
> 
> pila ang price sa gopro 4 black if i cash sya?


Naa sa ilang other thread ang katong updated maam. See below link.
https://www.istorya.net/forums/photog...mera-shop.html

----------


## zairon1988

thanks sir  :Smiley:

----------


## arcade

wala mo ga offer ug Home Credit maam/sir?

----------

